# Rukis is my favorite furry artist now



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

So, recently, I just devoured Rukis' Cruelty and Unconditional and I have to say it's the best I've ever read next to Beastars. But it's relatable and I think it's the combination of both intricate artwork and deep concepts that make it such a great story. I've read it and re-read it multiple times and I hope he comes out to make more of these fantastic comics!


----------



## sushy (Sep 28, 2021)

just googled it, looks amazing indeed.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 18, 2021)

SpikeFox87 said:


> So, recently, I just devoured Rukis' Cruelty and Unconditional and I have to say it's the best I've ever read next to Beastars. But it's relatable and I think it's the combination of both intricate artwork and deep concepts that make it such a great story. I've read it and re-read it multiple times and I hope he comes out to make more of these fantastic comics!


Been a huge fan of Rukis' art and stories for many years.  "Off the Beaten Path" was almost the first modern/mature Anthro story I stumbled across when I first started poking around in the Anthro Universe and it hooked me from page '01'!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (May 31, 2022)

Oh yeah, those were great comics.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 31, 2022)

Yes he's realy talented, and also among my all time favs


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 31, 2022)

can i be your favorite furry non-artist?


----------

